# 2010 Roubaix bottom bracket



## aaronson37 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a 2010 Roubaix elite with a compact Shimano 105 crank. I want to do a upgrade and go to a standard gear ring and go from a 175mm to a 170mm crank arm . Been looking at the sram red crank , but I'm confused of which bottom bracket to use, BB30 or GPX.?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aaronson37 said:


> I have a 2010 Roubaix elite with a compact Shimano 105 crank. I want to do a upgrade and go to a standard gear ring and go from a 175mm to a 170mm crank arm . Been looking at the sram red crank , but I'm confused of which bottom bracket to use, BB30 or GPX.?


Your Roubaix has a threaded BB, so you'll need the GXP BB. 

Just as a FYI, there are two versions of the SRAM Red crankset. Consistent with the above, you'll want the GXP version, not BB30.

JMO, but given your current (105) drivetrain, I'd stay with Shimano.

Lastly, 1) I'd be curious why you want to change crank arm length and 2) if you're looking to change gearing, you may want to consider keeping the compact crankset and changing the cassette.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Your Roubaix has a threaded BB, so you'll need the GXP BB.
> 
> Just as a FYI, there are two versions of the SRAM Red crankset. Consistent with the above, you'll want the GXP version, not BB30.
> 
> ...


Me to.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, why the shorter arm? I like the longest arm I can get for leverage, although I'm not sure what 5mm gets you either way .


----------



## twindad222 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok, I don't want my first post to steal from this one but, I have the same bike. Mine however has the SRAM Apex group. I am new so please be gentle, what improvements are made with an upgrade to a bottom bracket? Is this a less resistance in the pedal stroke, or something more specific? I see many guys that I ride with have upgraded but, not sure why.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

twindad222 said:


> Ok, I don't want my first post to steal from this one but, I have the same bike. Mine however has the SRAM Apex group. I am new so please be gentle, what improvements are made with an upgrade to a bottom bracket? Is this a less resistance in the pedal stroke, or something more specific? I see many guys that I ride with have upgraded but, not sure why.


Welcome to the forum.
If your BB doesn't make noise or offers much resistance to the crank turning..you can assess this with the chain removed, don't change it. Over time you can upgrade your whole groupset...new SRAM red is said to be excellent, but honestly the biggest thing you would feel is a change to ergonomics...shifting mostly...and not very much if any perceptible performance difference...and a few grams saved.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

twindad222 said:


> Ok, I don't want my first post to steal from this one but,* I have the same bike. Mine however has the SRAM Apex group.* I am new so please be gentle, what improvements are made with an upgrade to a bottom bracket? Is this a less resistance in the pedal stroke, or something more specific? I see many guys that I ride with have upgraded but, not sure why.


I'm not seeing where Specialized offered a 2010 Roubaix with Apex. There was a 2011 version equipped with SRAM's S150 crankset. That crankset uses SRAM's lower end, proprietary Powerspline BB, which might explain why some of your riding buddies upgraded.

Specialized Bicycle Components

SRAM S150 PowerSpline Compact Crankset (50/34) - Bike Link Birmingham, AL

Truvativ Powerspline BB | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## twindad222 (Nov 29, 2012)

So sorry, rookie mistake. My bike is a 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex SL2. At times I think I hear a noise coming from that area, I will remove the chain and see if that could be what is causing it. So to upgrade the BB is really not needed unless there is a problem with it?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

twindad222 said:


> So sorry, rookie mistake. My bike is a 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex SL2. At times I think I hear a noise coming from that area, I will remove the chain and see if that could be what is causing it. So to upgrade the BB is really not needed unless there is a problem with it?


To upgrade your BB you'd also have to upgrade your crankset. I see no need to do so as long as what you have is functional. At a point in time when the BB needs replacing, you can decide whether to opt for the crankset upgrade or just go with another Powerspline BB.

If you haven't already done so, lube your chain. That could be the source of the noise as well. :wink5:


----------



## twindad222 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, yeah I lube the chain as often as needed. The sound is more like a creeking sound and only at higher RPM's. Seems weird. Any noises out of the normal drive me crazy this one has lasted about two weeks. Gonna have to take it into the LBS soon if I can't pin point it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

twindad222 said:


> Thanks, yeah I lube the chain as often as needed. The sound is more like a creeking sound and only at higher RPM's. Seems weird. Any noises out of the normal drive me crazy this one has lasted about two weeks. Gonna have to take it into the LBS soon if I can't pin point it.


Could be the BB making that noise, but it could just as easily be the pedals, seat clamp.. lots of choices. Sounds travel through a frame (and CF seems a little more prone to this IME), so it takes some time/ patience to pinpoint the source.

From your description, it does seem that yours is linked to the pedal stroke, so that _may_ be an indication that you're on the right track. Removing the chain and spinning the crank is a good first step, but sometimes pedal force has to be applied to duplicate the problem.


----------

